# Bodog female fight list announced



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2007)

The women's fights have been announced for the next taping of Bodog, happening at the end of August.... 

Womens 125 lbs. 

20. Megumi Fujii (Japan) vs. Lisa Ward (USA) 

21. Carina Damm (Brazil) vs. Jessica Aguillar (USA) 

22.* Rosi Sexton (UK)* vs. Julia Berezekova (Russia) 

Womens 135 lbs. 

23. Kelly Kobold (USA) vs. Julie Kedzie (USA) 

24. Tama Chan (Japan) vs. Molly Helsel (USA)


Go Rosie!! I know some of you have a passing interest in Julie Kedzie though lol!


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to Gina Carano, but she's not mentioned so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Love Rosie!  That is one very well rounded woman.  Great MMA skills and a mind like a steel trap.  Gotta love that combination.

I hope that Carina Damm gets her butt handed to her on a silver platter.  I really, really don't like that woman.  Showboating, showing no respect either before or after the match.  Some folks might appreciate that but I'm too much of a traditionalist I guess.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Love Rosie! That is one very well rounded woman. Great MMA skills and a mind like a steel trap. Gotta love that combination.
> 
> I hope that Carina Damm gets her butt handed to her on a silver platter. I really, really don't like that woman. Showboating, showing no respect either before or after the match. Some folks might appreciate that but I'm too much of a traditionalist I guess.


 

I'll pass on your admiration! She's great, always has time to help people with their trainingm she has a very wide knowledge of fitness issues as well as MMA.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Go Rosi!!!!!!!*


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I'll pass on your admiration! She's great, always has time to help people with their trainingm she has a very wide knowledge of fitness issues as well as MMA.


Tez, if you happen to know Rosie please do pass on to her that both my wife and I love to watch her fight.  She's very skilled and has one of the attributes that we admire most...humility in the face of overwhelming proof that she is great.:ultracool  We'll be watching and rooting for her.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Tez, how did Rosi do?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yaay! She won!! I will certainly pass your good wishes on! Though you can do it yourself on www.cagewarriors.com forum where she posts as Rosi (what else lol!) This forum is rarely worksafe though and it has an X section LOL! 

We have our own forum though for female fighters no men allowed! They think we talk shoes and shopping but we are plotting to take over the MMA world!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> We have our own forum though for female fighters no men allowed! They think we talk shoes and shopping but we are plotting to take over the MMA world!


 
By the power of shopping shall all be brought low to the altar of feminine prowess .

On more serious note, well done *Rosi*.  Like *letch* said, to be both good and possess humility is a rare combination :tup:.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> By the power of shopping shall all be brought low to the altar of feminine prowess .
> 
> On more serious note, well done *Rosi*. Like *letch* said, to be both good and possess humility is a rare combination :tup:.


 

Do you think 'letch' means the same in American as our English, rofl?

At the moment Rosi and I are laying into a guy who was being facetious about females on the CW forum (which is the polar opposite of MT btw!) lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Do you think 'letch' means the same in American as our English, rofl?


 
I've often wondered but never dared ask .



Tez3 said:


> At the moment Rosi and I are laying into a guy who was being facetious about females on the CW forum (which is the polar opposite of MT btw!) lol!


 
Being facetious about females is indeed just cause for punishment (ooh er, nurse !).  

After all, no matter how 'they' might wind we males up from time to time, there is a single question that eradicates all else - where would the human race be without them?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Do you think 'letch' means the same in American as our English, rofl?
> 
> At the moment Rosi and I are laying into a guy who was being facetious about females on the CW forum (which is the polar opposite of MT btw!) lol!


Yes, the meaning is the same but I'll never tell if that's where the screen name comes from!:angel:  Actually, Letch is the first half of my last name and while in the USMC everyone called me "Letch".

As for CW and some one be facetious about women in the MMA all I can say is that someone needs to evolve.  I imagine that Rosi or you yourself could teach him a thing or two in the ring.  BTW, please pass on to Rosi that Erica and I are both ecstatic to hear that she won!


----------

